# Milescraft router edge/circle jig.



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I wanted to get an edge guide for my Hitachi router-combo, but the Hitachi edge guide is not available locally and I didn't feel like making one. I was gonna get the Porter-Cable one, but didn't feel like driving across town. I was in Menards and saw Milescraft's router edge guide/circle jig. I thought, what the heck. Got it home, put it together. Flimsy plastic knobs. Their holes were already oblong out of the box. By soft plastic I am saying I could easily bite through it. Ok, I could replace those. So I put the head and edge guide on. There is an L-shaped nut that feeds into the top of the guide bar where there is an aluminum T-track. I had a bugger of a time feeding it in and couldn't adjust it while it was on. I could only pull it off one side. After the third try the edge guide got stuck in the middle and I can't budge it off. Absolutely worthless item. :thumbdown: I will be returning it asap. Good news though, see my R2401 Trim review regarding an edge guide!


----------

